
JSON in Postgres  - craigkerstiens
http://blog.redfin.com/devblog/2012/03/json_in_postgres.html
======
fdr
Somewhat out of date: in 9.2 there is a built-in JSON data type that is
complete and committed. It doesn't have very many operators, though, intended
to be used with some integrated procedural language like plv8 or plperl or
whathaveyou.

